# Lag-free proxy to connect to games?



## Catastros (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm playing Mabinogi, and i've been using Hotspotshield, due to mabinogi being North america only, and im from the UK, hotspotshield doesn't lag that much, but theres still lag.. and im wondering if theres any other lag-free proxy that'll work with mabinogi. ._.

Btw, mabinogi is a game by nexon.

http://mabinogi.nexon.net


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, there may be another proxy out there depending on your results.
http://www.testyourvoip.com/

Get the results then post them.


----------



## Catastros (Apr 10, 2008)

1shotDROP said:


> Okay, there may be another proxy out there depending on your results.
> http://www.testyourvoip.com/
> 
> Get the results then post them.


Err.. what am i supposed to do on there?  [Is confused] :x


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

On the right hand side of the screen there should be a drop down menu right underneath the bold letters "TestyourVoip Now!" select "London" since that is probably the closest to you (UK right?) it should automatically redirect you to a screen that will make a call and test for you, then just tell me the number score you get after it's done testing, (should be 4.0+)


----------



## Catastros (Apr 10, 2008)

mk, it's 3.8 o.o


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

okay, well thats not exactly what you want but, try it anyway

go here: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=27288

Then click the link that says "Signup here!"

Thats about as far as I can take you right now because I'm on a computer with a massive firewall, it won't let me procede lol. If you can figure it out than cool, but I'll post with further instruction in about 4 hours.


----------

